# late fur sale



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sold some fur last night to the traveling fur buyer[GWF]------ fair price ----my Buddy sold his shot coyotes [8] and 1 med Bobcat--$35 straight on the coyote not finished just skinned-and $165 for the Cat finished-I sold 2 mink at $22 ea and one small beaver $10 and 3 short Tail weasel for 2.50 ea----not bad for such late season fur---------------------------------sb*


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

congrats on the sale ! did it snow today ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, something is better than nothing. Figured you would still be trapping till July. More snow today I see.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Not bad for not having to deliver


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds like a good sale to me!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not bad at all...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Our mink were going at $20.00 during mid-season.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

just wondering how much do you think you could get for a coyote pelt from summer when
its not in prime?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The fur folks around here don't bother with summer hides. You could tan them yourself and get a few bucks at a flea market or do the ebay thing.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YOU'LL GET ZIP for summer fur from the fur trade----hides are worthless in summer--coyotes are prime from late Oct til 1st of March around here-fox mid *

*Oct to Feb 1st at the latest--bobcats late Nov to March*--most other critters OCT-----------MARCH ARE PRIME--------*PRIME FUR MAKES THE BEST FUR GARMENT--AND IS THE BEST FOR TANNING------------------------------------------sb*


----------

